# ,
.            ,    401.50   .        111?       1  2021.  ?     1      .111.6.353 . 401.10.199,       .

----------

.   111   .    401.30   ,   12 .  01.01.2021.      401.50      12 ,   01.01.2021  401.20     01. - .

----------

.      .   (    ).     ( )   2008 .     .       ,            01   .     ,      111  ?    ,    ,    - .    ?  
     .    ,    ,   7 .

----------

> .      .   (    ).     ( )   2008 .     .       ,            01   .     ,      111  ?    ,    ,    - .    ?  
>      .    ,    ,   7 .


      ,     :  /       12 ;    - ;   ,      ;               ;             ;      .      6, 7    .    "1"   111 ?

----------


## VLDMR

> "1"   111 ?


 



> **


        1.
,   -   - _ _  ?

----------

> 1.
> ,   -   - _ _  ?


         "1"    ,         1   .

----------


## VLDMR

> ,


         .
 :



> ()   ,         ,


  ,   :



> ;


   ?
       . .
    .  :Smilie: 
  .

 ,     :
https://minfin.gov.ru/ru/document/?i...rialnye_aktivy
   .3      .

----------

. 1      01      ,      401.50    .     401.50   . 
:       111   ,   - ?        (  ),       . .    .   ....

----------


## VLDMR

> (  )


     .  
,    1           .    ..
       - .
 -      ?      -      1?

----------

> .  
> ,    1           .    ..
>        - .
>  -      ?      -      1?


   ?   .

----------

02-07-07/25218  02.04.2021         " " . , ,  .....

----------

-       12  .      ,    ,         ?

----------

> -       12  .      ,    ,         ?


 .  ,   .   ,    ,          . ,   , , ,      .. 

          ( ).

----------

> .  ,   .   ,    ,          . ,   , , ,      .. 
> 
>           ( ).


,   6      ,       .      ,      .           ?  2        -   ?  ?

----------

, ,       :Wow:

----------

> ,   6      ,       .      ,      .           ?  2        -   ?  ?


  ,       ,    .    .       6 ,     .

----------

,   ,   ,   . ,    .        .   , , :
1.   01,   401.50 : )  12   01.01 -  11  (  )   401.20
                                               )  12   01.01 -   106   401.50,  01,   106  111    (    ,  .      ).

 , ,   01   401.50  (   1,  5    ),         ,  ?             401.50.      .

----------

(),     ,  12 .          12 .        (111)    ?

----------

15  2021 . N 02-07-10/18565,    .
     -   .        ,            174.  ,   174     .      01066 "     "   350-450,         .       01066     - 320:
"       ( )            011160000 "   " (01116N352, 01116N353, 01116R352, 01116R353, 01116I352, 01116I353, 01116D352, 01116D353)        030226730 "     , ", 010660000 "     " (01066N320, 01066R320, 01066I320, 01066D320)".
       ,    . ,  .

----------

, , ,          111 ? 1   ,     , 157   ,    /    ,   ...       ,  ..     ,      , ..

----------


## mPanda

> , , ,          111 ? 1   ,     , 157   ,    /    ,   ...       ,  ..     ,      , ..


,   .         ,  "".  .  ,   , , 1-       ,     ,         ,    .

----------

.      01    01.01.2021 . ,     01       2010  .     ?   01,      01  ,   .     01  (       ).    .     .    111    01 ?    , 1      01  31.12.2020 .

----------


## Nina V

> .      01    01.01.2021 . ,     01       2010  .     ?   01,      01  ,   .     01  (       ).    .     .    111    01 ?    , 1      01  31.12.2020 .


    ""?

----------

> ""?


 . .

----------


## Nina V

> . .


 ,    ?     01 . "  "?
..       ,     "  "(((

----------

> ,    ?     01 . "  "?
> ..       ,     "  "(((


 .    .       ,  "  "  31.12.2020,     ?  ?           31.12.2020,      .     . 
-      .  ,        .     ?

----------

> ,   .         ,  "".  .  ,   , , 1-       ,     ,         ,    .


mPanda,     !      (((     ,  ,               .74 .256  31.12.2016,      .    1. ,  .

----------

> .      01    01.01.2021 . ,     01       2010  .     ?   01,      01  ,   .     01  (       ).    .     .    111    01 ?    , 1      01  31.12.2020 .


"     01    01.01.2021 ." -    .  01.01.2021       01 ,        ,  ,  .  , ,  ,     111 ,  "".     .

.      ,  mPanda.

----------

> "     01    01.01.2021 ." -    .  01.01.2021       01 ,        ,  ,  .  , ,  ,     111 ,  "".     .
> 
> .      ,  mPanda.


 .  ,      ,      ?  -   .      01, 401.50  102  1 ,   01 .      01 ,  ,  - 31     111  .  -... 

   1  ( ) ,    .   111 ,    ,      .

----------

.111  ?    111       .

----------

> .111  ?    111       .


 , ,  . 
     1 ?             111 ?       ?

 ,      ,   01    .....

----------

(1066I)     (  - :            "Astra Linux.........).      ,         ?

----------


## mPanda

,     "  "  1   "     "?   ,       "   "  31.12.2020 ..   . -, ,    , -             ?  , -  .      " ,  "   ?

----------

.        ,      ,    01      111         " "  21  21 .           (.0504104)     01    -    (.0504101)     111.          ,              -,     21 ,        31  2020  ,   -    2021  (11  2021)?

----------


## VLDMR

(   ,   ,   ),      101.37.   31.12.2017 ,    .
  01.01.2018      - 101.38. 

   101.37   ,           - - "101.37 -       "





> 01  (** ).


,      2018         101.37.  ,   (  2018)      ,   . -  ,   ,      2018    101.37     .     .

,  ,  -.


..
       ?  ,   01  01.01.2021     ( ), ,   ,           2021 . 
  ..

----------


## VLDMR

01    (   -   .      -   . .

.333 157.




> 333.    : ,    ,     (    ,    ,    (); ,     ()   ( )       (),     ); ,          (),        ; ,              (    ,      (  -    )    );       (   ); ,     ,      .



:


> 333.    : ,    ,     (    ,    ,    (); ,     ()   ( )       (),     ); ,          (),        ; ,              (    ,      (  -    )    ); *      ;*       (   ); ,     ,      .


  :Smilie: 

             01  ?

    - .  -  .. -   . ..   ..

----------


## VLDMR

> ,     "  "  1   "     "?   ,       "   "  31.12.2020 ..   . -, ,    , -             ?  , -  .      " ,  "   ?


.     ,    ...       (111-401,30).      . ,           1   . -    ,   -     31.12.2020.

----------


## VLDMR

:




> .      01    01.01.2021 . ,     01       2010  .     ?   01,      01  ,   .     01  (       ).    .    .    111    01 ?    , 1      01  31.12.2020 .


 
 01.01.2021  -   31.12.2020 .
  01.01.2021   01      .  01.01.2021  01    ,      .

,        .

   ,      2003  2010 .,        ,   .     01 ",   "        01.01.2011    N 157:    . 66  N 157  ,     (),       01  ,     ,   . 
     17.05.2011 N 42-7.4-05/8.1-333           ,   01.01.2011,           ,    ,    01.  ,    2003-2010  **     01,              01        .

       01       31.12.2020    . 


    01            111 .       01.   , .     2021    .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     "  "  1   "     "?   ,       "   "  31.12.2020 ..   . -, ,    , -             ?  , -  .      " ,  "   ?


     "  "  "  " ?     ?

----------


## VLDMR

> "  "  "  " ?     ?


      ( 353      )  " "    .        

-  ,              .      . 
         . 
    ,          ( 352).

----------


## mPanda

> .     ,    ...       (111-401,30).      . ,           1   . -    ,   -     31.12.2020.


    ?    "  "   ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ?    "  "   ?


  ,         . ,      ,   ( ,      ).       1.      1.
     windows   office.
        (     ),    ,  -  ,    ,       ,      .           .  :Smilie:    2005 .

 ,      ,        (    pdf, doc  xls) . , ,     .

----------


## mPanda

*VLDMR,* 1.        ,          "              ". 
2.   -,    ,  01.01.2021,     3 "  "   , ?       /,        ?
3.   "    "  "     "    "...",    ,    .       ,  ,  ,       ,   -, ,  - .

----------


## mPanda

*UPD . 3* -    ,     "", ..   -  ,       .

----------


## mPanda

> "  "  "  " ?     ?


      ( 353),    ,   .

----------


## VLDMR

> 1.        ,          "              ".
> 2.   -,    ,  01.01.2021,     3 "  "   , ?       /,        ?


    - . 
  -      ,      (  /)        ,    .    -   .

- ,   ( - --)     -    ,  /,     (  100%   :Smilie:      -         .  ,          -  -    .    .  . . .     - ,        .  -       ,  . 

 ,    -   2010        .   01 .               .  01 .      31.12.2020,              ?  ,     ,       .        01  (, ,         ),  ,   2015 ,   ,       01  111,     .  -  (, )   01  2015 .

        .           .        .    - "_ - , .. .. !_"  :Smilie:

----------


## mPanda

*VLDMR,*  ,  .
, ,    ""          .          "....",       .   "     " - "   "        , ,   ,    ,         .   - .

----------

.    111 ,    01    (     )  ?

----------


## VLDMR

> 111 ,    01    (     )  ?


        .      ? 

         .  -     01      111.
    01 -    . 
     111     01 -     .
    .


        ,       01,      111.       .

----------

> .


 ,    46     :Frown:

----------

> .      ? 
> 
>          .  -     01      111.
>     01 -    . 
>      111     01 -     .
>     .
> 
> 
>         ,       01,      111.       .


 . ,   .  ,            111      ? 

     01,   31         ?

----------


## mPanda

> . ,   .  ,            111      ? 
> 
>      01,   31         ?


   01  31.12.2020 . -      ,   ,   2021  01      -       ,       .

     111   -,  ,   ,            ..     ()   ,       (  ),      .     ,       .

----------

> 01  31.12.2020 . -      ,   ,   2021  01      -       ,       .
> 
>      111   -,  ,   ,            ..     ()   ,       (  ),      .     ,       .


 .  ,      ,      ,   ,   111      ,   31 ?

----------


## topalov

ר   ...

----------

16.06.2021  02-07-10/47130 
 ,       ,   1  2021 ,         01 ",   ".
     ()             " ,    ",        30.12.2017 N 274.
                    (. 0503173) ( -  (. 0503173))          (, ).
      ()     01 ",   "            3 "   "  (. 0503173):
)   6 (     "02" - ,         )   ;
)   7 (     "03" -    )    (  ).





..
16.06.2021

----------


## Danay

101 ""  "  : "   ? (  1 )

----------


## mPanda

> .  ,      ,      ,   ,   111      ,   31 ?


 ,    ,   ,        2020-2021.

----------


## VLDMR

--..




> " ,               (   ),            .
> 
>  ,             ,         ,      ,         ,           ,   .
> 
>     ()              0 101 00 000 " "          01 ",   ",   :  ,  .
> 
>           	.. "






 ... ...
 windows ( office),       ()      (  OEM/OEI) , ,      (),   ? 
  01  ?    (windows, office)    ,   ? 
** ?
    111? 
   ?



..            ,         ,  - .


   101  (  )         111 ? , ... 
    . ... .

   windows   01,   111  ?       .

ps:          .

----------


## VLDMR

> 16.06.2021  02-07-10/47130


 

, 







> )


  ,   ,  2011         (107, 70, 25, 148),   **     01.
   157 **  **   ,   157.
    ,        ?    .         157   ,      .  ,      01.01.2011     01 ,   ,     ?




> ,       ,   1  2021 ,         01 ",   ".


    ,    ,      ,    1  2011 .

----------

> ,    ,   ,        2020-2021.


     ?  :   31  2020.       -  ?    -     ?   1  2 .

----------

:          ,   01.01.2021,           .

:



 16  2021 . N 02-07-10/47130

             ( - )     29.04.2021 ( - )              .
        30  2004 . N 329 "    "               .
      .
  ,   ,             " ",        15.11.2019 N 181 ( -  " "),         .
  50  " "       ,       ,     " "              ,        .
            ,     01.01.2021       (     ),        " "          (    )      (  )    0 111 61 000 "      " (       )    0 401 30 000 "    ".
    ,     " "       ,         ()     (      01 ",   "),       " "     (    -  ,         01 ",   ").
  ,    121       ,        06.12.2010 N 162,   01.01.2021 ,          ,     0 401 20 226 "   , "    0 302 26 730 "     , ".             ( 01.01.2021    2020)    01 ",   "      .
 ,       ,   1  2021 ,         01 ",   ".
     ()             " ,    ",        30.12.2017 N 274.
                    (. 0503173) ( -  (. 0503173))          (, ).
      ()     01 ",   "            3 "   "  (. 0503173):
)   6 (     "02" - ,         )   ;
)   7 (     "03" -    )    (  ).





..
16.06.2021

----------


## mPanda

> ?  :   31  2020.       -  ?    -     ?   1  2 .


 ? ,  2    (   ) 

      - 28.05.

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


- ,   - " 1!"   :Smilie: 
   - "_  ,    ._"  :Big Grin: 

ps:            1 
-   - "_  ,    _ ".  - ** !
-   - "_  ,    _ ".  - ** !

-   -   1  .  -__  ?

PS: PS:   ,           .    -      Excel       .

----------


## Danay

> ? ,  2    (   ) 
> 
>       - 28.05.


 .jpg

----------


## VLDMR

> 16  2021 . N 02-07-10/47130


.





> 50  " "       , *      ,*     " "              ,        .


        01   .
  :  



> *     (    )*      (  )    0 111 61 000 "      " (       )    0 401 30 000 "    ".


       ,              ,     173 (773) ).

 ,       
  -     (              ).       01  ,   ,    .   ,         .

 -   .    



> ,     " "       , ** ...,       " "     ...    ...    0 111 61 000 ..    0 401 30 000


    01    .
 ,             :
1.    .      (      01).
2.     . (    01116i000-  040130000)
  -             , ,       01,          .50  -**     111.6i - 401.30 ?     -         01,      111? 
      -        ,     -         , ..        ,   ,    , ..

----------


## mPanda

> ..        ,   ,    , ..


         (    52).       ,       .

          : - ,  1-  ,       ,    .      :  .  " "   ,   ""    "  ",        .      -         ?   ""  .

----------


## Danay

> (    52).       ,       .
> 
>           : - ,  1-  ,       ,    .      :  .  " "   ,   ""    "  ",        .      -         ?   ""  .


   1

----------

> .jpg


 .     29  2021 ,     31/12/2021  ? 

   2.0,   ,           8-,     31.12.2021   " ". 

         .

----------


## Danay

> .     29  2021 ,     31/12/2021  ? 
> 
>    2.0,   ,           8-,     31.12.2021   " ". 
> 
>          .


   29  2021,     31.12.2020 23:59:59

----------

> 29  2021,     31.12.2020 23:59:59


 ,   1 .     ,       ....

----------

> - ,   - " 1!"  
>    - "_  ,    ._" 
> 
> ps:            1 
> -   - "_  ,    _ ".  - ** !
> -   - "_  ,    _ ".  - ** !
> 
> -   -   1  .  -__  ?
> 
> PS: PS:   ,           .    -      Excel       .


 . ,        .    .  
             ( , , 15  2021)    15 ,         - 31.12.2020.   2.

----------

:      Windows:     01       401.50         5 ,    .       401.50  401.20.        16.06.2021 02-07-10/47130,  
"   121       ,        06.12.2010 N 162,   01.01.2021 ,          ,     0 401 20 226 "   , "    0 302 26 730 "     , ".             ( 01.01.2021    2020)    01 ",   "      ."
    ,      401.50   ?
    ,         ,  5    401.50  (((

----------


## VLDMR

> ,     401.50   ?


   - "_   = 5_ "  :Big Grin:        ?
    5 ,       ?.     ** .

  -  ,   ().           ,  ,  ,        .        ,     .

----------

,  :   01.01.2021                :      401.20?

----------


## topalov

.

----------


## VLDMR

> ,  :   01.01.2021           **    :      401.20?


  - . . 


PS:    .       ,       .
 ,     .     -   ,   1 .  ,  ,          . 
    ,  ,    . 
**   .
  ,   __ ,     ,    ,  ?

----------

> - . . 
> 
> 
> PS:    .       ,       .
>  ,     .     -   ,   1 .  ,  ,          . 
>     ,  ,    . 
> **   .
>   ,   __ ,     ,    ,  ?


,

----------

> .


      ((( , ,   ?

----------


## topalov

, ,            -   .
        ,   -   302    .

----------


## Nataly78

> windows ( office),       ()      (  OEM/OEI) , ,      (),   ? 
>   01  ?    (windows, office)    ,   ?


    ? ,

----------


## VLDMR

> ? ,


 ? - !

         (   /)  ** ,        **  -  .          .. ..
**  **    .
    . 


 -       ,      ( ... .. __) ,          ().

----------


## Nataly78

, ,   2020    Windows -    5 ,      ,    .   2021   111 .             :    -  ( 2020)         ?
  :  1   1    5 ?
   .

----------


## VLDMR

(),      (    ). , ,     (  )    .
,        ?   :Big Grin: 





> 1   1    5 ?


  ,   -  . Pin-  ?
       -      , ..  .    -  (),   ,     .   -   - **,  (-)    -    - .

..    (,  ,  ) -   1.     5 ,  10, ..      USB-       ,   - 10.

----------

> ,      (  /)        ,    .    -   .


       15 ,

----------

.

----------


## topalov

...    ,    ?

----------


## VLDMR

> .


 , --      :Big Grin:        ,         . 
 .      -     ,    , ..      ,      .     -    ()    ,   ,      ,  ,     . 
         , .

  ,  -         10  - ..     .. ..

    15         (   ) -           ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ...    ,    ?


  (   ),       ()  .  
              .

----------

> ? - !
> 
>          (   /)  ** ,        **  -  .          .. ..
>  -       ,      ( ... .. __) ,          ().


          (    . ),           .
          .?
      ,     .
  ?

----------


## VLDMR

> **  (    . ),           .


 **      /       .      (     )       . ,    .

    EM/OLP/  -   .                .  -      +.

  -       ,   OEM       .

         -  .....   ,     ,  ..     ...

----------

.    .   .            ().    86 000,00 .      209,    02-07-07/104384             353-453                  .              100 000,00 .,       100 000,00 .    100%       .     352-452   116I     100 000,00 .,    .       ,     .

----------


## topalov

. ..

----------


## VLDMR

> 352


.     (-  )     721,      768  ..  .
   ,     .  .

  ,   353  ?          352? ?







> **      100 000,00 ..


   ,        ? 
   ,   -   .  ,        (      ),   ,    ,    .     -          ..  ?

----------


## VLDMR

: 
   - "__ ".  (   )       .

   .44 157 - "44.        ,               ,     ,   ()  (  )."
       100000 -  157  -.

  -    50000,   100%  (   )        ,  ,          -   ? 
.. ..     ,    (   -   ) -  ..?   ?  :Big Grin:

----------

.      .   ,    .    ,   .   ,    ,            100 000,00.     ,    ,         ,      ,      .        ,           100 000,00  100%.      .  ,     353 ,       1116I,    .          ,         . ,    .

----------

,        .           ,    .  ,     ,           .     1-  ,   ,      .    .     1-  ,   ,   .    :      15 ,  15.01.2021  14.04.2022.     1 000,00. 
1.  1116I  30226  15 000,00. (15.01.2021.   ).
2.  10960  1046I  14 000,00 (     01.02.2021.  31.03.2022.)
3.  1046I  1116I  15 000,00 (14.04.2022.   ,      ).
4.  10960  1046I  1 000,00 (30.04.2022.   ).
   ,         ,     ?    ,     .          ?   .

----------


## VLDMR

> ,     353 ,       1116I,    .


  ,       352   ()    100% ,   1116i   .    .      .  :Big Grin:      ,        353    100% ,  ?      352? -      .





> ,         .


     . ,        .  .   -    .    ,   ,       ,         ,      ,    '   (  100000),    N  (  100000).   ,     ,  ,    .       .


  ,   ,       .    ( ),   ,    ,    .          .

       352   100% ,           . -  ,          (  )   . ,       : _  -  !_.

----------


## VLDMR

> 3.  1046I  1116I  15 000,00 (14.04.2022.   ,      ).
> 4.  10960  1046I  1 000,00 (30.04.2022.   ).


      ( ) .       30.04.2022,  14.04.2022

   3  4  ,    1046i      ** .

      ,    14.04.2022,     1046i   ,       ,   1    ,          1046i,    14000  ,         30.04.2022, , ,     30.04    104.6i.
      .

 ,      .2     1046i  14000,   .3     15000.    (  30.04.2022)      , ,       1046i,  14.04.2022  ,   .   -      -.  :Big Grin:

----------

VLDMR,    !

----------

353.       353,        ,       1046I   453,   .       1046I    452.     174     .    ,    353,      453.

----------


## VLDMR

> 353


   .        .
       .     .     .
      .

 ,    -  



> 352-452   116I     100 000,00 .,  **  .       ,     .


 - .      ,      .    .     .


       ,  :



> 352-452   116I     100 000,00 ., **


      ,   ,    ,      .    ()  .            .

----------

. ,    .            .         , , 100 .     100 .         1    .       10200 " "   157:        .
      ,    ,           ,      .
  .    ,    100   5 000,00 .    ,     1    500 000,00 .,         5 .   -  ,  ,     .   .     .   ,          40150,        ,  100   1 .          5 .  ,      ,         . 
      .

----------


## topalov

?
10      ?...            
P. S. -)))

----------

,       . , ,  topalov,     :   ,     ,      (,  ,     , ,          (, , ,  ,     ),     ,                       . 
 -    !            .

----------


## VLDMR

-   : 1 ()   100  ()  100 () .
 ,  1        10  ,   10   . ( ,      10).
    - 1 ()   3 () .


   ,  



> 100 .


    ,   **  ?     100  __. 
      -  100 //,     ? 





> -    !


,    - 



> **


     ,    - -,  ,  .

   ,           .  ., ..   () 500 .  500  ,    !   -   !  (      ,      3000  ,      ,   10000,  ). 
          0504031  0504032.

            .    (.  0504031)   ( .  0504032,  ) - 20    .

    100            -       :Big Grin: 






> ,


 .    100   5000,   . 
    ,    100     0504031     0504032.  , , .     . 
     0504032 - ..    ,  ,      .
,  ,  ,        "_ 0504032  _ "   ?

----------


## VLDMR

157



> 46.     ,      ,     10000          ,      ( -  )   ,     ,    .
> 
>    ,      ,         ( -  ),       ,           ,   .


 



> 59.                 ,      .





> -    !            .


..      - .    . 
    157               ,        
     .
 ,   ,     



> 


   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## topalov

> ...       . , ,  topalov,   ..


  .
   ,   ,    .
               .
    ,    )))

----------

, ,          01  ?        ,              ?   ",   "?
  :        ?

----------


## Danay

> , ,          01  ?        ,              ?   ",   "?
>   :        ?


"      , :    ,          01,     111.6I   ______.     - ."

----------


## topalov

,        ? )

----------


## Danay

> ,        ? )


  ,  ,         .  :Smilie:

----------


## Nataly78

> 101 ""  "  : "   ? (  1 )


 -     ?

----------

> .      .   (    ).     ( )   2008 .     .       ,            01   .     ,      111  ?    ,    ,    - .    ?  
>      .    ,    ,   7 .


 ,       ?    ?

----------


## topalov

)))

----------

.      .        )))        5,         1116I   5        4   1066I    .     .

----------

> -     ?


 .       ,       101.             .     ?

----------


## Danay

> .       ,       101.             .     ?


 ,

----------

> ,


    .      111     ,   12 .    260,  27? 

 1  101    ,   ,     .     .       111.40 ,         .

----------


## Danay

" 260,  27" -   ?

----------

> " 260,  27" -   ?


  .
" .27 27.      ,         :
)    ,  ()      ( )   12    ;
)     ,       ,        ()    ;
)          (  ,                , ,   )               ,   3    .
    ,     ,    ,  ()        12    ,           .         ,       ,     12    .
    ,  ,    ,   ."

----------


## Danay

101        ,        12 .

----------

> 101        ,        12 .


        ,  5 ?      101?    12     .

----------


## Danay

> ,  5 ?      101?    12     .


 **,

----------

> **,


 .           ,    100    ,  . 
   " ":
" 6.        .
  -   ,     ()       12 ,   - ,    (, )   ,         ()   ,         ,      .
   -    ,     ( -   ),       ,       ()   .
    :
)        -   ,            ;
)        -   ,             ."

  ,   -     ,    12 .  191        100     111.60 

 ,    .

----------

